# Rena SmartHeater



## neven (May 15, 2010)

does anyone know if these can be run with a sponge prefilter?


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't see why not just make sure the sponge doesn't get clogged up.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

I have sponge cut and fitted onto the rena inline smart heater without any problem..

one side note, two of the inline heaters died on me within the two year warranty period.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

how many watts were the heaters that died and what was the water volume vs adjustment from room temp?


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Two of the 300W died.
They were in 75G and 90G tank.
Temperature mostly set at 28~29C and room temperature is at 23C.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

is that why u got the fluval e series now zenin?


----------

